# Blood in doe's urine



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a doe that is at least 12 years old, and just started acting down about a day ago. She's been eating bits of hay, but no feed for two days, although she would eat some sweet feed this morning. I just went out to check on her as she's just been laying in different spots in the pastures, and I saw her stand to pee, and some blood clots came out. I also saw another spot on the ground where some more blood was. My husband is calling the vet right now, but he isn't always quick to get back us. Do you guys have any ideas what might be going on and how we can help her? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like an infection...Take her temp...I would start her on Nuflor (3cc per100# sub Q,once a day) or Penicillin ( 1cc per 20# two times day Sub Q, pull back plunger, no bloodis good to go, see blood, re adjust and try again), ...daily B complex to help with appitite, its a great help when goats are ill or stressed...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, sounds like an infection and as Happy bleats said, the treatment would be antibiotics as well as a boost with the B complex.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. Still waiting on vet to call back  I don't have any antibiotics right now, but do have some b complex I can give her right now. How much? She probably about 80 lbs or so. We also have some aluminum (something or other) powder we gave a different goat when she had urinary problems. Do you think that would be ok to give for the night? Sorry, don't remember the whole name right now and I can't go check the bag right now. When I was out there feeding tonight, she didn't eat much grain, but when she stood up, her sides heaved again, she pooped out a little ball, then some thick blood came out with a little pee. She just laying in the stall now. She was ver interested in what was in my bucket tonight, just didn't feel like eating it I guess.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ppor gal isnt feeling well..you can give her 4-5 cc B complex sub Q...she will pee out what she dont use...
Not sure what the Aluminum stuff is...Tractor supply carries Penicillin...its reasonable in cost...she really needs some antibioitc ASAP...


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Aluminum chloride is what it is. 

Thank you for your replies. If we don't hear anything from the vet by morning, I'll have hubby go to tsc for penicillin. 

I'm so worried about her, especially when I see the big clumps of blood coming out. We just lost her dAughter to uterine cancer a few months ago, and she went through a lot of this type of issues as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is scary...hoepfully the vet calls back..if not call him again...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for her.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Praying for your girl as well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she doing?


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

It was ammonium chloride, not aluminum. We did give her the penicillin per your dosage. She's hanging in there, seems a little better, just laying around though. Didn't eat too much this morning. Are the blood clots typical of infections? I'm just worried for her, as I'm sure you all understand. Thanks for your help.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't know if this is even possible but maybe does can get stones ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you ever get a temp on her, before meds were started? And one now?

Yes, Does can get stones, the area is bigger in size, than a bucks, so, the Does usually pass them more easily and on their own.

Blood clots can be caused by many things. Can you take a sample of this and urine, into the vet for testing?

Are you giving Fortified Vit B complex and probiotics?


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Not yet on the temp As its a two person job and I'm by myself with the baby. I do paste probiotics I can probably give her on my own. Can I crush up the b vitamins? How much should I give her?

We probably could take the urine in to the vet ....if he'd ever call back. I'm so frustrated about that right now.


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

I honestly don't think the vet is calling back. What is up with that??? So angry and upset. I managed to give her probiotics, but she hasn't eaten all day, and not much for the past 2 days. I made sure she had fresh water near her, but she's just acting blah. Lays in the stall, gets up and moves a bit, then lays back down. Wouldn't even eat a peppermint, so I know she's feeling really bad.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Fix her some Electros to encourage her to drink more and hopefully help flush her system...YOu really need antibiotics...tractor supply or any farm supply store should carry Penicillin...Please see if you can get her started on that ASAP...

First shot can be 2 cc per 20# then every 12 hours 1 cc per 20#..this is sub Q...keep the electros and water available ..f you can give her B complex as well that will help...

Best wishes

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or what ever molasses you have on hand or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it.


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you. We did give her the penicillin this morning. She'll get some more tonight when hubby gets home.

Looking to see if I have any molasses....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

GOOD..Im glad antibiotics has been started..it will take a few days for her to even start to feel better...try to keep an eye on her temp..adult aspirin for discomfort..
offer her green leaves to encourage eating, ven soaking Alfalfa pellets in a bit of diluted apple juice if she has a sweet tooth...


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Just came back from checking on her and she's just leaning up against her son. Head hanging low. I have bad feelings about it all. I don't have any alfalfa things to offer her right now. She wouldn't even eat watermelon yesterday, which she loves. I feel rather helpless right now as I can't do much until my husband comes home and that won't be for a few hours. I don't have a lot of these things on hand right now and I'm afraid by morning it might be too late. I feel like a bad goat owner and I can't do enough to try to help her. 

Thank you for helping me. It helps to have someone with knowledge on the other side. My husband has called the vet two more times, and still nothing. Very, very frustrating.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is best to go to the feed store and buy Fortified vit B complex , give it SQ, this works better and faster than the pills. It will boost appetite too. 
For my boers that aren't eating I give them 8cc's If it is a small breed then you can give less. You cannot overdose it.

Is her rumen working, any guts sounds and movement? 

Get Alfalfa pellets, grind up some and put water in the blender with it, get one of those 60cc syringe and make sure it goes through it easily after it is mixed, feed it to her very slowly at the back corner of her mouth. Do this every 2 hours. Just make a little and a new batch each time. No grain
If you have real Alfalfa hay, you can take some fine leaves and grind them up with water as well. Or what ever hay that can easlily be grinded with water and go through the syringe or baster.

If you can get a temp to find out where she is at, would be good to know.

Did you tell the vets office it was an emergency? Sorry they are not getting back to you. I would keep calling.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry...I know this cannot be easy...You can only do what you can do...Pam is correct..pills dont work as well as injectable B but if its all you have crush them and add enough water to drench her with them..As Pam said, you cant over dose them...she will pee out what she is not using..

as for your vet... if you loose your doe..I would be sure to let them know, either face to face or by letter....and then find another vet...its been two days you have been begging for him to call you..this is unacceptable..Your doe sounds to be in bad shape...I pray she will hold so when your husband gets home he can help you with her..
IF you can get anything from the vet tomorrow..you need Nuflor and Banamine. Banimine is for pain and inflammation...it will help her be more comfortable...


----------



## Meg1614 (Oct 28, 2013)

Gatorade also works for electrolytes if need be. I hope the vet gets back to you start calling around for another vet. Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you guys again. I hope the morning finds her better, and that we can find someone who is able to help us. I just feel like she's fading. Is over 13 really old for goats?

I really appreciate your support. This is a rough night.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

13 is getting up there, ....be sure to give more pen tonight when hubby gets home...

best wishes,.,


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Well this morning she seems a tad better. Ate for hubby, peed without blood. Still a bit lethargic, but she hasn't eaten much in a few days. The alfalfa pellets you mentioned....could you use rabbit feed?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

So glad she is on the mend..no blood in her pee is a very good sign..keep up with her electrlytes/water and Antibioitcs...I wouldnt give rabbit food pellets...its not pure alfalfa. im not sure what they add to it...maybe someone who knows what in them will chime in..: ) keep offering her hay and green leaves....if she wont eat her grain..sweeten it up with a little molasses water or diluted apple juice..hay and fluid is most important right now though..
hopeing for a quick recovery for her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is a bit better with no blood. 

I agree, I wouldn't feed rabbit feed, it is not made for ruminant. 

If you can't get to the feed store, do you have a friend that can help?


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

I can't tha you guys enough for hanging in there with me. I did get her some alfalfa pellets this morning and she ate a good handful. She ate more dry than with water, but I'm going to keep trying. She's still hanging out in the stall while everyone else is out and about, but it's a very dreary and moist day here as well. I really hope this means she's going to hang with us for more time.

Once again...very grateful to you guys.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she can eat the pellets, then I wouldn't bother wetting them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I only mentioned the water and Alfalfa pellets mixed in a blender for goats that are not eating at all and have to give it through a syringe orally or, if a goat not enough to keep going. If she is eating some on her own, that is excellent. You won't need to wet it down. That is good she is eating some now, sounds like she will improve with more time and care.


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

I gave her some lettuce mix we had, and she ate that up. Sun came out and so did she. She moved out to the middle of the pasture and is laying there right now with the other goats. I'm feeling pretty positive about how she's acting right now.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Glad to hear  I bet she loves the sun!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good news....keep up the good work


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, keep up the great work.


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I was out there with her for a while this evening and she ate pretty good, I've seen her drink, and she has walked around more than I've seen in a few days. I haven't seen her pee, but hubby has. I saw her squat and heave a little and some more blood come out. Do you guys think that it will take a few days? Do you think more penicillin is necessary? I know you're not vets, but you do have more experience than I and with your help we have made her better.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Merchris said:


> Thanks everyone. I was out there with her for a while this evening and she ate pretty good, I've seen her drink, and she has walked around more than I've seen in a few days. I haven't seen her pee, but hubby has. I saw her squat and heave a little and some more blood come out. Do you guys think that it will take a few days? Do you think more penicillin is necessary? I know you're not vets, but you do have more experience than I and with your help we have made her better.


I would do the penicillin 2 x a day for 5-7 days if not 10.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...2 times a day for a full course..since she is so bad I would do at least 10 days of penciliin just to be sure she is fully recovered...yu dont want a relaps 

glad she is doing so well...


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

At the 1cc for 20#? 

We ran out of syringes, so we are going to miss tonight's dosage. Do you think that will cause issues? 

Sorry for all the questions, but I can't thank you guys enough. Seriously...cyber hugs right now :lovey::thankU:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..Pen is 1 cc per 20#...
Its not good to skip the dose...can you perhaps disinfect her morning needle? its not ideal, may be a bit dull but if you clean it well it should be ok..


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Didn't think of that. Thought that was a huge no no, how would you sterile it enough so that you don't contaminate the penicillin bottle or cause infection?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its not ideal..but better than skipping a dose IMO...I would soak it in alchol swish it to get it in the tube of the needle...shake it off a few good times to get as much alchole off,,and let it dry ...be sure to wipe the rubber top on you pen Bottle as well...

There are reusable needles folks use again and again...so you will be fine : ) Theproblem mostly with reusing disposable is they dull out very fast..so giving the shot might take a bit more effort, cause a little more discomfort to the goat..but all will be well..


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Hubby is running down to Walmart to pick up syringes. He's the best.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing good. 

Good advice by everyone.

Keep us updated


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hugs for hubby!! thats awesome!!


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

He is awesome and super fabulous. He's been calm while I've been a bit panicked. So, she has had the night shot.

I'll give you guys updates in the morning.

Bazillion thank yous....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good job!!


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Just wanted to report on her progress today. She ate a good breakfast, and is out with the other goats today. She's been laying down a lot, but then they always do, but today I did see her up nibbling some grass and hanging out at the water trough. I haven't seen her pee yet, but hoping that is better today too.:clap:


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome you're doing great


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok, so came in from dinner, she did squat and push out some thin mucus with dark blood. Does that still sound like a uti issue? I'm just having flashbacks to our other goat that had uterine cancer. She'd have boughts of lots of mucus, sometimes with blood.

Going to continue the antibiotics for sure. And that vet has never called us back. I think we should make a section on here for vet recommendations for goats, since they seem so hard to find, at least around here.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You may be dealing with more than Uti..but it will be difficult for us to say cancer, with the antibioitcs, from what you said she seems to be feeling better....she maybe just flushing out ..I wish you vet was more responsable in returning your call. If you can go in and speak to them and ask for Nuflor..if after 5 full days of pen she is not better you can switch to Nuflor, which is a stringer antibiotic...when my old Saanen doe got a UTI that is what my vet put her on. If not...continue thepen for at least 10 days..keeping electros and water avaiable at all times to keep her peeing well..
you and your husband have done a great job with her!!


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, she's doing ok, just not really wanting to eat a whole lot. She does eat a little, just not much. She is walking around, but certainly isn't 100%. The vet finally called and left a voice mail. I guess he called a few days ago..,we just got the voice mail. Nice. I'm still pretty worried about her. I haven't seen any squatting, but I don't watch her 24/7. Is it possible the antibiotics are making her feel a littl subpar as well?

Thanks again.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the antibiotics wont make her feel sluggish or anything, they will help with the infection and she should feel better,,,she may need stronger antibiotics..if you can get Nuflor from the vet that might help her past this hump...its 3 ccper 100# once a day. Keep up with the B complex a well..

Take her temp when you can and check her for anemia...sometimes worms can become a huge issue when a goats ill..they are very opportunisitic ...here is a link to show how to check for anemia
http://goat-link.com/content/view/110/107/#.Un-VfpRxte4


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Just checked all my goats eyelids and mama's eyelids are practically white and the others are pink. What do I do now? I'm a bit nervous since the white one said possible death. What do I give and how much? Is it ok with the antibiotics?? Sorry for all the questions, but I wish I could tell you how much I appreciate your help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give her Red Cell at 6cc per 100 lbs. It is an oral horse iron supplement.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

YOu need to treat the anemia...this is what could be causing her weakness.,,,

Red Cell 6 cc per 100# orally, double day one then once a day for a week then once a week until color is better
You can choose iron injectable if you wish..red cell is horse meds, so you will find it where they sell horse stuff,,,injectable iron is pig goods..both work fine..Keep a large syringe of Benedril is you choose injectable incase any goat reacts to it..just as a precaustion...
Daily Vit B 12 high protien feed and alfalfa and green leaves to help rebuild red blood cells...Vit B 12 is RX or you can find B complex PLUS which has enough it it to help...
B complex for apptite and energy Unless you choose B complex PLUS..no need for both
Mix 50/50 ACVand water and dose 20 CC orally daily to help speed recovery...
It takes ALONG time for red blood cells to rebuild..keep up treatment until you see a good deep color...

NOW cause of anemia: most likely worms...Ivomec plus or Valbazen are both good wormers...they cover the most worms...since your vet is less then helpful and a fecal will bedifficult....you need a wormer that treats many worms..
Ivomec plus is 1 cc per 40# SUB Q..it does sting..get them moving as soon as you give it..they willbe fine..Valbazen is 1 cc per10# and orally..not good for pregant does..great for every one else....
worm 3 times 10 days apart then once more in 30 days to kill allstages of worm..


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Hubby just left to get ivomec. I'm a bit nervous, might have read a bit too much on the Internet about how if you give too much it could kill them, too little, it doesn't do enough. We've only had the vet do the injectable wormings and it said to do 3x the dose, or is that just for oral?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dont be nervous...be sure he get ivmec PLUS..it also kills liver fluke..my aswell cover your base well...


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok, thanks. Just read your instructions. Got scared because I read if you gave too much orally they could bleed out if heavily infested. He's also getting more syringes. I'm going to see if he can pick up some vitamin b supplement while there too.

I'll keep you posted. Thanks for the quick response.

Man, this has turned into a huge learning experience.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

DOnt be nervous...its 1 cc per 40# ...Ill send a link to show how to weigh them without a scale...also a pix on how to give the meds..
BE sure he gets Ivomec PLUS which also kills liver fluke..my as well cover all your bases here...I'll get those things sent ASAP..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/weight-chart.htm

this is for dairy goats..but I think it will get you close if you have other breeds...

You can not over dose on Ivomec plus..if you keep with in moderation of course..: ) 
I dont do orally because I lost some to bleed..out..this is only a fear if goats are heavy loaded..as a booster oral should be safe..but for this first round, go sub Q here is a few pix of Rosie as model...Get the goat moving and the meds work in faster..some never even flinch while other can be bigger baby about it..


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

I think one of my big concerns was giving her both antibiotics and the wormer. I was afraid of bringing her system too far down, although it doesn't really seem like we have much choice right now.


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh my gosh, thank you so much. Do you mean get the goat moving after the shot? Like make her walk around some? 

Tell Rosie thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..just make them walk it off after you give the wormer...it only take a few seconds..: ) Rosie was happy to help...she got extra grain lol...

She will do fine with both wormer and antibiotics..Be sure you give probios..to help restore her flora in her gut..you can do this once all medication has been completed or how i like to do it is give it 3-4 hours after each dose of meds...


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok, that was seriously traumatic for all of us. I did not know they would cry so loud after that. To be honest, mama goat lay down after her shot, and now she won't get up at all. She honestly now looks worse than the other night. We did give her about 6 cc of the vitamin b. we gave the other two goats shots as well, figuring we mind as well. 

She wouldn't even eat her peppermint or some leaves that she usually loves.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry...most react a bit to the sting but mostly just walk off and its over...poor girl
Its done now...and she needed it ..


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks. She's still laying in the front pasture while everyone else is back by the barn. I'm kind of irritated with the other two, because they all usually stick together and they've left their mom laying up there. If she doesn't move before dark, hubby is going to try to move her to the barn. Ugh, I just feel horrible about doing that to her. I know she most likely needed it, but hard to feel that way when she won't even move now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I know its hard..But go get her up now...get her moving...the ivomec should not still be stinging, and it should sting any more than tylan 200..being anemic is very draining...I wouldnt push her too much but do get her up and make her walk around a little, maybe brush her...offer green leaves hay what ever she loves, romain lettuce?..keep it near to get her eating some..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, when they just receive shots, it is best to get them moving around, they forget what just happen quicker. 

Give yourself credit, "you did it", great job.


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you guys so much for all the hand holding. Hubby went out to check on her because she was still laying in the front, so I guess he tried to carry her a bit, but she didn't want that, so she was slow walking with gentle encouragement until she saw the barn...then he said she just trotted off like "oh, there's the barn," so, at least she's sleeping in the barn with everyone else. He said she was walking ok. But after that shot, she just went down and brayed so loud. I seriously thought we might have killed her it was that bad. I felt horrible because we didn't know and my son was out there with us and it made him cry too....which made me cry more. Sigh. At least it's over. Hopefully tomorrow will dawn a brighter day for all of us and those vitamins will help her to feel like eating. 

I know I keep saying thank you, but seriously.....thank you so very much. :hug:

I'll let you know how she is in the morning.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The first time I used Ivomec I cried with them too...I guess my goats and I am used to it now..they hardly react at all now..some walk off with a kick and try to lick the area but that is the worse..no crying....I think of it this way...its hurts..I know it hurts, but its good for you..just like taking our children for vaccines...NOW with that said..many use the Ivomec orally successfully, and for her second dose you can do that at 1 cc per 30# the main worm load should be taken care of and safe to go oral. 
Good job, you have been thrown in Vet school with this girl lol..and no matter what the out come you and your husband have done a remarkable job!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I just gave my herd their Ivomec shots. Two of my babies screamed and hobbled around like their leg was broken! They are fine, though I felt awful at the time.


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Morning everyone,

I am sad to say that our mama goat did not make it through the night. She will be missed, she was always very polite when waiting for her food and always a sweet girl.

I thank all of you for your help, I can't say it enough.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss  you did everything you could and she definitely knows she was loved very much


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Im so sorry. You fought very hard for her!! Poor gal just couldnt do it. Im so sorry. Hugs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how are your other goats doing...are you treating them for anemia as well?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I really thought we had a fighting chance with her. Maybe it was her time, I don't know, but she will be missed. My husband said her son was laying beside her this morning. That makes me sad of them.

As far as treating them, we gave them the wormer yesterday too. Don't think we will be doing the shots again anytime soon. That was kind of rough. We will have to look for the red cell stuff yet. Is there more I should be doing?

Once again, I thank you all for your help in trying to make our Mama goat well. I wish I could repay all your kindness.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Mama had a lot going on with the infection and then anemia ..anemia can really pull them down...next time around for your kids you can use Valbazen..its oral..and safe, kills the same worms as Ivomac plus and tape...1 cc per 10# can use alot but for just two you might be happier with that..I use it on all kids under 6 months old and bran new moms,..Again, Im very sorry she didnt make it..

For the boys...
red cell 6 cc per 100#
vit B 12 helps them rebuild the red blood cells as well as high protien feed, alfalfa and green leaves
mix 50/50 ACV and water and drench orally 20 cc daily to help speed recovery..
Keep up until good color returns to the lids..


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I wonder if she had a reaction to the shot?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So sorry you lost her


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you. 

The two that are left were her kids. I think they might be having a hard time realizing she's gone. They've been extra vocal today. They got extra carrots.

I will have to go out and still get red cell, but will start with the vitamin b. 

Kind of weird not seeing her out there today...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know it is hard.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I bet its hard...loosing them is always hard expecailly when they were close to you. The babies will recover just fine as will you and your family...Life goes on and the heart heals...you will always cherish the memories..:hug:


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words. I just hope these two can learn to be good friends. They've always been like the older sister and little brother (even though they're only 7 mo apart), and usually pester each other. I think Mama was the buffer between them. We have two horses too, so hopefully it will all even out and find balance again. Now I just need to make sure these guys are as healthy as I can make them. I still feel like there might have been something else I could have done if I'd caught it sooner. Hate that feeling.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

dont second guess yourself..as soon as you new something was up you came for help..you did all you could for her...You did a good job. She was just didnt want to fight any more...focus now on the kids and know you are a good goat mom!

For the kids, work on their anemia ...How old are the kids? If Brother is not wethered, he will breed sister  Bucks are rearing to go about 4 months and Does can come in to heat between 4-6 months..


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

The 'kids' are older too...like 12 now. We had Forest fixed long ago. I just meant they were her babies, that's how I always thought of them. 

You don't think that shot did her in, do you?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont think the shot did it...Ivomec can sting like a dickens, but not much more than tylan 200..but it would not have done her in...She was already pretty weak from the Anemia..and just getting over the infection..dealing with alot..and we dont know what else she had going on,like urinary cancer..she lived a long life, which tells me she was well loved and cared for...I think she just wanted to go home...be with her daughter. Im glad yo have her kids...who at 12 years old are living a long happy life as well! You have been an awesome goat mom, doing a great job, keeping them healthy and happy..sometimes even with the best care, we loose them...Goats are just complicated ...this is why Im so happy to find goat spot..to kow we are not alone in our love for goats and the care of them...I hope you know you did nothing to hurt her..you did eveything right...


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks. It's hard not to wonder.

This is a wonderful site for help in a world where it seems tough to find vets or advice on goats. I thank you all for everything...kind words, help and support. To a lot of people in our everyday lives, they are just goats...another farm animal, but to us they are friends and loved ones. I feel that way about every animal I have and it's nice to come to a place where others feel the same.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Merchris, i'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, so sorry for your loss. You did everything that you could. Sometimes it is just out of our hands.


----------

